# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário do Bernas.

## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Aqui estou eu para mostrar o inicio do meu nano reef, passo por passo  ...sim, sim, também já cá ando... 

*Setup*.

60(C)x32(L)x32(A)cm

Escumador:
Marca branca, até aquários de 200 litros.

Bomba (s) PowerHead:
Newjet 800L/H(Fluxo regulável.)
Aquapor 300L/H

termostato:
Preto, Jager 100W.T

Bomba de ar:
Crawfish 2300, 2.6W, 230V.

Iluminação:
Lifetech 2x36W(em principio, + 18W + 20W)

Rocha:
1 KG de rocha morta da indonésia.
4 KG de rocha viva(Não gosto de paredes de pedras, vou apostar num bom layout.)

Substracto:
Meridian oolic aragonit da seachem 9KG.

Agora as ditas fotos:

Ainda a ver o enquadramento com o quarto  :


A pior parte  :


Já com o Material lá dentro:


Divertindo-me com a Rocha Morta e substracto enquanto não chega a RV e a Água natural:



E por hoje chega...Depois coloco mais fotos quando chegar a Rocha Viva e a água salgada natural.
Vou tentar desenvolver o tópico por passos...para me poderem ajudar melhor e irem dando umas dicas...E claro, fazer tudo com calma, amanhã vou comprar o kalkwasser e a agua de osmose.

Abraço...E, por favor, toca a desejar muita sorte|!|!|

PS: Os travamentos do aquário tanto podem ficar como saiem com toda a facilidade...não são necessários ao sustento do aquário.

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Gordo...lol

Em primeiro lugar e em nome do reefforum.net gostaria de dar-te as boas vindas a este templo de aquariofilia marinha.

Penso que poderás aumentar o teu substracto para o doubro ou triplo do que tens neste momento, e colocar de 8 a 10 Kg de Rocha.

De resto penso que estás no bom caminho.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá,

Deste já, bem-vindo ao ReefForum.net e ao seu maravilhoso mundo (aquariofilia marinha)!...Pelo que vejo na primeira foto, moras no Feijo/Laranjeiro, eheh  :Coradoeolhos:  , morei ai perto, e andei durante vários anos na António Gedeão, até o ano passado.

Quanto ao teu projecto, sou da mesma opinião que o amigo Vitor, deverias por mais areia, pois uma boa camada vai te servir de filtro desnitrificador, e 4 Kg de RV é pouco, mesmo que não gostes de aquas tipo parede, eu também não, mas quando as dimenções são pequenas estamos sujeitos a isso, se meteres o dobro da RV (8Kg) mais o kg de rocha morta que já tens fica na minha opinião bem, tens e que escolher pedaços de rocha pequenos para conseguires um bom layout!

Boa Sorte nisso. :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bernardo

Bem vindo a REEFFORUM.

Em minha opinião esse aquario não avança em termos e ciclo, enquanto não introduzires rocha viva nesse aquario. 

A rocha que estas a colocar apenas serve para enchimento. Como não tem vida alguma não consegue colonizar o substrato. Assim que possivel deves introduzir rocha viva nesse aquario.

Quanto ao substrato, concordo com a opinião dos vários companheiros. Esse substrato deveria de ser aumentado.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Sim, eu sei que não avança enquanto não tiver rocha mas aquilo ainda nem sequer está cheio...Só daqui a 1 hora vou buscar a Água Salgada ao portinho da Arrábida.
E a mãe agora trás 6 Kilos de RV para mim, De um particular, Com 6 anos de aquário e já bem maturada.
Pelo menos tenho ouvido por aí que quanto mais anos em aquário melhor,com 6 anos deve ser muito boa-...
Ainda devo postar fotos hoje mas não prometo nada....
Quanto ao substracto...Depois aumento Mas agora tenho que gerir o dinheiro mais para a sustentabilidade inicial e depois quando tiver meio estabilizado daqui a uns 3 meses adiciono mais aragonite para estabilizar a coisa :Pracima:  
Depois daqui a umas 3 horas já digo qualquer coisa e tento colocar umas fotos de já com o aquário cheio..

Eu vivo mesmo ao pé da escola António Gedeão, pelo que ando lá desde o ano passado...
Mas ainda és daqui das redondezas?!...Sempre podias arranjar umas coisinhas salgadas, ehehe. :Whistle:  

Pestana(Vitor pestana) :SbLangue23:  Eu até gosto que me chamem Gordo...Apesar de nem ser assim muito.

Abraço,

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> Sim, eu sei que não avança enquanto não tiver rocha mas aquilo ainda nem sequer está cheio...Só daqui a 1 hora vou buscar a Água Salgada ao portinho da Arrábida.


É sem dúvida uma excelente opção, ou não fosse o Portinho da Arrábida uma das duas áreas marítimas protegidas em Portugal...




> E a mãe agora trás 6 Kilos de RV para mim, De um particular, Com 6 anos de aquário e já bem maturada.
> Pelo menos tenho ouvido por aí que quanto mais anos em aquário melhor,com 6 anos deve ser muito boa-...


Queria ter uma Mãe assim :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  
Sim, se está a 6 anos num aqua é sem dúvida boa, mas *Atenção*, não vais colocar a RV já hoje pois não??? olha que á parametros na água a acertar, e para a intrudução da RV é preciso que a *temperatura* esteja certa! Quanto a salinidade, tenho ideia que a da nossa costa é mais alta, mas não tenho a certeza, outros parametros são os níveis de Ca e Kh baixos, mas estes com o tempo acertas...(Kalk  :SbSourire2:  )...




> Quanto ao substracto...Depois aumento Mas agora tenho que gerir o dinheiro mais para a sustentabilidade inicial e depois quando tiver meio estabilizado daqui a uns 3 meses adiciono mais aragonite para estabilizar a coisa 
> Depois daqui a umas 3 horas já digo qualquer coisa e tento colocar umas fotos de já com o aquário cheio..


 :SbRiche:  Dinheiro para a sustentabilidade inicial? o que queres dizer com isto? Já tens praticamente tudo, e daqui a 3 meses, já tinhas a DSB colonizada, e o aqua pronto, em princípio, para receber os peixitos (3 no máximo). Como estás a pensar fazer o ciclo?
Força nisso e vai dando novidades...




> Eu vivo mesmo ao pé da escola António Gedeão, pelo que ando lá desde o ano passado...
> Mas ainda és daqui das redondezas?!...Sempre podias arranjar umas coisinhas salgadas, ehehe.


 :KnSourire28:  Caro Bernardo, o meu mini-reef ainda está muito "verdinho" (não em termos de algas...lol...mas em maturidade), senão podes querer que se arranjava algo! Já não moro por ai, estou na Charneca á 7 anos, conheço é muito bem essas zonas, e só pela 1ª foto sei quais são os predios onde moras :SbOk5:  !

----------


## João Magano

Oi Bernardo,

Do que li, depreendi que a tua mãe já trouxe (ou vai trazer) hoje a RV, sendo assim o melhor é coloca-la mesmo no aquario, apesar das naturais discrepancias de parametros entre a tua agua e a do aquario de origem. Sempre será melhor do que ficar dentro de um saco de plastico, ou dum qualquer recipiente com uns decilitros de agua.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Ontem não pude postar as fotos...Não tive tempo para vir á net...
Mas deixo aqui uma fotozinha tirada uns 10 minutos depois da introdução da rocha e a colocação dos 45litros de água.
Foram 11 kilos de rocha viva...

Aqui fica:


Abraços.
Hoje de manhã quando acordei a água estava cristalina e apenas com umas particulas em suspensão secalhar por só ter deixado a bomba de 300L/H a trabalhar e só hoje ter ligado a de 890L/H.
Depois coloco mais fotos... :SbLangue7:  

Abraços.
Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas, :SbSalut:  
A pedido de muitas familias...Aqui fica o novo "layout", com a nova equipe de limpeza, era suposto só ser nassarios, turbos e caracóis algivoros pequenos de rocha porque são mais resistentes, mas houve um eremita que estava numa casota de nassario e eu trouxe-o sem crer...Mas está bem de saúde...Eu só queria eremitas daqui a 2 semaninhas quando o aquário estivesse mais composto...
Luís Rosa, o meu muito obrigado pelos conselhos, Nuno Cruz, Igualmente Grato  :Whistle:  
Foi uma colecta no mar...
Aqui fica uma geral então...



Um caracólzinho cheio de coralina ás costas:



E uma macro do Suíno com a carapaça de nassario cheia de aragonite :


Espero que tenham gostado...
Próximo passo vai ser a introdução de um coral mole ou 4 eremitas...
Daqui a duas semanas ou assim...

Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## João Magano

Bernardo,

Não tens nada que te limpe a superficie da agua (coluna seca, overflow, escumador com escumador de superficie acoplado) e pelas fotos essa falta já se está a notar, deves aumentar a movimentação de agua a superficie, deita a bomba ou inverte-a de modo a que a saída de agua fique mais perto da superficie.

----------


## António Pista

Não será demasiado cedo para pôres alguma da equipa de limpeza?
Parece-me que a rocha viva não tem muita alga coralina, parece que está tão "branquinha", tira mais fotos à rocha!
Abraço!

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas

António:
Acho que sim também Mas como a água é igual à do local ondeAquela equipe de limpeza habita, apenas tive que acertar a temperatura com uma aclimatização de 30 minutos para os nassarios e ermitas.15minutos para os caracois.

João:

EU agora já coloquei uma bomba de 300L/H há superficie...
Acho que o problema já está quase resolvido :JmdFou:  .

Vou tentar colocar mais fotos da rocha António.

Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## Tiago Proença

Para começar esta muito bom hehe mas fazia uma mudança de layout,em vez de estar tudo a monte tentava ter aberturas entre as rochas tanto para a água circular entre a rocha como tambem para fazer de esconderijos para os futuro peixes de resto continua  :Smile:

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Chefe isto funciona assim, o aquário é de 54 litros e tem lá 11 kilos de pedra dentro...O espaço de manobra é reduzido...e enquanto o meu primo não vier cá buscar os seus 5 kilos...Nada feito...
Depois logo vejo, entretanto, aqui vão mais umas acabadinhas de sair!!
Ih ih 











Abraço,

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Tiago Proença

Foi só uma sugestão,o meu tambem não tem muito espaço de manobra, tem apenas 52 litrose tambem tem muita rocha mas compreendo-te

PS-Aqui não há chefes somos todos iguais

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

O chefe foi numa de brincadeirinha... :SbClinOeil:   :SbClinOeil:   :SbSourire2:  
Sim estive a ver o teu de 52 litros...Está bonito...
Qual a máquina que usas?!...
Tens lente macro?!....Como conseguis-te aquela macro do ermitas...Até os pelos se vêem :SbSourire19:  

Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Tiago Proença

Eu sei que foi hehe
Obrigado mas ainda falta muita coisa no aquario mas tal e qual como tu o dinheiro não é muito.
A camera que uso não é lá grande coisa sinceramente não gosto muito, é uma Casio Exelim 3.2 mega pixeis com 3x optical zoom, não tenho lente macro mas a maquina tem uam função de macro que me ajuda muito,o resto e ter sorte porque não sou grande fotografo(sou pior que a maquina)

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Depois de um curto periodo sem fotos colocar, aqui estou eu para colocar outras tiradas á pouco mais que 5 minutinhos.

Uma geral com o novo layout:


Uns bichos(corais moles?!..) que agradecia que me identificassem, vieram com a pedra mas estão-se a multiplicar assim tipo, 3 por dia, Mas ao vivo é lindo, têm um encarnado muito bonito:


E uma pedra que comprei há pouco tempo que trazi-a num dos buracos um verme com 13cm e finissimo, ih ih:


...1800L/h para este aquário seria muito?!...é que não queria ter problemas de algas e poderia fazer como o diogo lopes,ou seja, ter muita circulação para as algas não poisarem.
Neste momento tenho 1100L/H...
Quando posso introduzir o primeiro coral mole?!...Há 4 dias houve o primeiro pico de amonia, mas agora, passados 4 dias já desceu significativamente.
Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Gordo,

Tens ai umas belas aiptasias, tens k elimina-las o mais rapido possivel.

Outra questão... qual o debito dessa bomba k tens na foto?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

A que está á vista é de 890L/H e há uma que está dentro daquele monte de pedras com 300L/H a fazer circulação dentro do monte de rocha...
Acham que deva pôr mais cirulação?!..A minha ideia era mais uma de 890L/H, não quero cá algas....ih ih :Pracima:  

Quanto ás aiptasias...Já tirei umas poucas mas as gajas insistem em aparecer...então as pequeninas... :SbBravo:  são do caraças...
Mas eu amanhã ou assim arranjo coragem e tiro as duas pedras onde elas estão e arranco tudo ou queimo-as...
Acham que deva por actinicas?!...

Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## João Magano

Olá Bernardo,

Eu continuo a achar que a superficie da agua está muito suja, vê-se claramente uma pelicula que dificultará as trocas gasosas e a penetração de luz.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Sim... muito, mas nesta fase é habitual.

Aponta uma das bombas para a superficie.

Pestana

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Bem João magano, A gordura já não existe...Porque coloquei a bomba mais em cima, e foi-se toda...Veio para o fundo e depois aspirei o fundo e coloquei mais aguinha da arrábida que tinha no jerrican...Já está limpinho como queres...ih ih :SbOk5:  

Vitor, Aiptasias?!...Onde?!...Eu sou mais esperto que elas, á 5 minutos atras quando elas mostravam todo o seu explendor no aqua fui eu com bolinhas de plasticina amarelos e marquei-as todas...Depois cá fora, foi só destapar os buraquinhos, aquecer o arame, e trucas...Agora estou a olhar pro aqua e não vejo uma única!...
Fiz logo aseguir aos vossos comentários para não haver cá pragas para o meu lado..temos que ganhar impeto sobre elas...
Vou colocar mais uma bomba de 800L/H está decidido...Fica uma á superficie e outra mais em baixo...
As algas que eu perguntei, vermelhas, são macro algas?!...Ou também é pra extreminar com um aramezinho. :Palmas:  ..

Até agora o aqua está a andar bem melhor do que eu pensava.

Cumps.


Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
O teu aquario está com um ar agradavel, mas se eu fosse a ti, tirava as 2 ultimas pedras anémicas desse monte enorme do lado esquerdo (e dava ao teu primo)  :Whistle:  Assim tão alto não vais poder por nenhum coral.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas Mónica, seja bem aparecida... :SbClinOeil:  
Olha, as duas rochas anemicas estão agora isoladas no lado direito com nenhumas outras pedras á volta e vou tentar descobrir mais alguma aiptásia escondida, durante um ou dois dias
se não vir nada, posso juntar algumas pedras a essas...
Quanto ao monte, ao vivo toma uma forma espectacular
porque faz uma onda para dentro, o que vai dar imenso espaço para corais, já estou a contar com umas mudas este fim de semana...Depois vou colocando mais fotos...
E ainda devo fazer um espacinho aqui neste tópico para como matar aiptasias sem deixar vestigios...se aparecer alguma n~ºao ponho aqui porque é como se tivesse falhado...ih ih...
Vou tentar responder a questões o mais depressa possivel...
Cumps.

Como me andam sempre a chamar agora, deve estar na moda,

Gordo. :SbMain:

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Corais nesta altura do campeonato  :EEK!:  
Bem o que me têm "ensinado" é que corais so devem vir quanto o aquario estiver estabilizadp. logo nitritos a zero, o teu aqua foi montado ao mesmo tempo que o meu, logo presumo que ainda seja muito cedo para pores corais.
Como me disse o vitor pestana, a pressa é inimiga da perfeição e mais 2 provérbios que já nem me lembro  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas, secalhar até tens razão...Mas como disse já a alguns, á 4 dias tive o pico de amonia do ciclo...E agora está a baixar...ei que não estará estabilizado mas também se puser algum na segunda-feira ou assim vai ser uma xéniazinha ou assim...

Cumps.

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Podes enfiar ai xénias á vontade.... elas vão crescer...... como já te disse são uma praga quando crescem até certo ponto.... MESMO!  :Big Grin: 
Eu tive xénais e actinodiscus desde o primeiro dia em que pus a rocha e agora tenho o aquário xeio de xénias! O actinodisco duplicou! Ou seja os corais moles são bastante resistentes! Os duros é que é preciso ter cuidado..  :SbSourire19: 
Mas vê lá o que fazes, não tenhas pressa! Mete por agora as xénias... e deixa o aquário andar por ele. Vais ver que vais ter sucesso!


Cumps

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Aqui fica uma actualização dos corais novos e o resto do aquário...
Não tenho tempo pra escrever o nome das fotos hoje...
Estou com pressa...
As fotos foram tiradas logo a seguir á luz se abrir...
Por isso é normal que vejam alguns corais fechados...


















Gostava que me indicassem qual o nome cientifico do coral grande cor de laranja....Ele veio feiinho da loja, e agora está a ficar lindo, com um cor de laranja bem bonito, está a soltar tipo uma segunda pel para dar origem a uma mais viva e esbelta..

Abraços....
PS: As mudas que aqui estão foram do Gil Miguel e do Nuno Cruz, o meu muito obrigado...Quanto ao coral grande foi da Avipeixe...

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Corais nesta altura do campeonato  
> Bem o que me têm "ensinado" é que corais so devem vir quanto o aquario estiver estabilizadp. logo nitritos a zero, o teu aqua foi montado ao mesmo tempo que o meu, logo presumo que ainda seja muito cedo para pores corais.
> Como me disse o vitor pestana, a pressa é inimiga da perfeição e mais 2 provérbios que já nem me lembro


Concordo ! Espero que nao adiciones os peixes com a mesma pressa senao vai ser uma receita para desastre. Sera que ja tens uma Anemona ? Se sim que sp. ? Que escumador estas a usar ? Parece que estas a acumular _organics_ na superficie.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Tenho os nitritos a 0, não tenho algas...nenhum membro da equipe de limpeza morreu...
só a amonia é que está a 0.1....
Mas os corais estão-se a dar todos bem...e primeiro fiz uma experiencia com um coral e só depois é que coloquei o resto...
Maas também tenho 11 quilos de rocha viva...
9 de aragonite e 3 de areia viva...
Agua natural...
Acho que não tem mal...
E se vir alguma coisa de anormal os corais são logo recabieados para os seus sitios, e depois voltam ...
Anémonas acho que nunca vou adicionar a este nano porque dizem que são exigentes...e aidna por cima...Posteriormente à sua morte...libertari-ão quimicos para a água...desiquilibrando o sistema...

Abraços....

PS: Peixes só vou adicionar daqui a 2 meses, e é se os parâmetros estiverem todos normais senão não adiciono...
PS:Os pólipos das xénias pequeninos já cresceram desde á 4 dias...hehhehe....significativamente...
Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Bernardo uma coisa que tens que lembrar e que so porque ammonia nitrito nitrato estao a zero NAO significa que o aqua esta estabilizado. Um aquario normalmente leva 6 meses a um ano para estabilizar e por isso devemos ter muita paciencia ! Ha um ditado aqui " so coisa mas acontecem depressa num recife".

Eric Borneman:




> If one realizes the doubling time of many bacteria, one would know that within a month, there should exist a tank packed full of bacteria with no room for water. That means something is killing or eating bacteria. It should also be realized that if the tank has decomposition happening at a rate high enough to spike ammonia off the scale of a hobby test kit, there is a lot of food for bacteria that consume this material, and far more than will be present when other things stop dying off and decomposing. So, bacterial growth may have caught up with the level of nitrogen being produced, but things are still dying. An aquarist simply "tests zero" for ammonia because there are enough bacteria present to keep up with the nitrogen being released by the dying organisms. It does not mean things are finished decomposing.
> 
> Now, if things are decomposing, they are releasing more than ammonia. Guess what dead sponges release? All of their sequestered toxic metabolites. Guess what else? All their natural antibiotic compounds and these will prevent some beneficial microbes from doing very well. The same occurs with the algae, many other invertebrates, the cyanobacteria, the dinoflagellates, and others. Suffice to say that this death and decomposition is going to take a while to complete. 
> 
> Through the initial periods, there will be a tank packed with some kinds of bacteria, probably not much of others. Eventually, the massive death slows and stops. Now, what happens to all that biomass of bacteria without a food source? They die. So, another cycle of decomposition begins, and this back and forth process will continue for a while until equilibrium is reached. I say equilibrium, but that is a relative term since reproduction and mortality is a constant process in our tanks, as are "mishaps" and the relative size of the pendulum swing will depend on the reproduction and mortality rates, and biomass of the organisms involved. Still, the new swing of dying bacteria also has antibiotics, toxins, and other substances released when they die. But, the die-off is relatively slow, and is relative to the loss of nutrients, and there is already a huge population present. The result to the aquarist is that they never test positive for significant levels of ammonia. "The water tests fine."


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-01/eb/index.php

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Boas.
Gosto imenso dos corais da segunda e quarta foto (não sei é nomes  :JmdFou:  ) , cuida bem disso para depois me venderes umas frags  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá gordo!  :SbOk3:  
também concordo que colocas-te os corais cedo, mas até agora aparentam boa cara, continua com a reposição c/kalk e as Tpa's, e agora durante mais um tempinho não caias outra vez na tentação :HaEbouriffe:  
Concordo com o Roberto, tens pouco muvimentação na superficie, isso tem de onduar a grande, de maneira que quando olhes de baixo para cima de água, não vejas "gordura" (matéria organica) ou se preferires, porcaria.




> Gosto imenso dos corais da segunda e quarta foto (não sei é nomes)...


Boas Mónica,
o 2º coral é parazoanthus, e o 4º é penso eu Pachyclavularia (?)castanha(?)




> Ha um ditado aqui " so coisa mas acontecem depressa num recife".


Boas Roberto,
li 3 ou 4 vezes para lá chegar  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  
queres dizer "só coisas más, acontecem depressa, num recife"? "only bad things, happen fast, in a reef"
a minha confusão foi devido ao mas (but), que deveria ter lido más (bad)...lol...a lingua portuguesa é lixada! :Smile:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas Roberto,
> li 3 ou 4 vezes para lá chegar  
> queres dizer "só coisas más, acontecem depressa, num recife"? "only bad things, happen fast, in a reef"
> a minha confusão foi devido ao mas (but), que deveria ter lido más (bad)...lol...a lingua portuguesa é lixada!


Hahahaha aqui nao ha acento Ricardo...lol

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Ricardo e Mónica.....O 4º coral são green star polyps.
São minusculos e ainda só tenho uns 20 rebentos porque foi uma oferta...mas com o tempo aquilo vai ao sitio...
Houveram duas coisas que me surpreenderam no inicio do meu reef....
Algas, 0%
E as xénias já crescem..Esta foi a que mais me surpreendeu porque dizem que "só" em aquários com maior carga organica estas vingam....pelo que no meu já estão a crescer muito bem...Praí 2 mm nos pólipos pequenos foi a taxa de crescimento em 4 dias...
QUanto à gordura....A gordura já se foi`desde o ultimo tópico com fotos que aqui coloquei....Tenho uma bomba de 300l/h a bombear mesmo lá em cima mas as fotos foram tiradas com as bombas desligadas...Pelo que aquilo são pura e simplesmente bolhas de ar muito pequenas.
E depois na foto ainda se vê uma camada mais branquinha que é onde as bolinhas microscópicas se vão juntar devido ao ponto de estagnação que existe ali naquele sitio....Porque a água gira em tonro daquele sitio, deixando-o sem movimento...
O coral grande já está todo aberto, sem a pelicula tipo de sujo com que veio na loja....OS pólipos estão a "engordar" e a ficarem espetados...
Entretanto acho que tive uma postura de caracois...Porque tenho lá tipo como os caracóis praga só que maior....Tipo uma coisa viscosa com ovinhos lá dentro...Deduzi que eram de caracois porque os de água doce assim o fazem...
Os gree etar polyps vieram com um bocadinho de algas a tapar os seus poros mas neste momento já as algas desapareceram e eles já estão todos abertos...é o meu coral preferido...hehhe....Ainda tenho esperança que aquilo com o tempo me preencha aí umas rochinhas :JmdFou2:  

Bem, abraços....
Secalhar vou colocar umas macro a mais para colocar aqui...

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## António Pista

Então e actualização do teu aquário?
Ouvi dizer que já tens peixinhos!!
Abraço!

----------


## António Pista

Grande e amigo Bernardo!!
Quer dizer que uma donzelazita para começar!!
Posta aí umas fotozinhas para podermos admirar essa pequena assassinazita!!

Grande abraço, deste grande teu amigo,

Mi-Mi-Miccoli!

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas...
Bem vim cá para só não deixar isto ir abaixo...
Sendo assim aqui deixo uma pequena actualização, informando que o aquário está de boa saude...Essas fotos são de à umas 3 semanas e agora já não tenho algas mas mais logo à noitinha coloco uma foto actual do aquário completo....

















Agora tenho de á um mês e meio para cá uma donzela e um Caboz...E é o que pretendo manter sendo que segunda-feira vou unir outro aquário igual a este, a este...
pelo que aí irei colocar um magnifica e de peixes estamos arrumados, penso....

Até agora tenho adorado a donzela...é quase adulta e cresceu muito desde que veio, tem um comportamento espectacular mas não vou por mais peixes porque dizem que ela os torturava logo...P'ra se ter certas coisas temos que abdicar de outras..  

Abraços :Pracima:  

Bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Boas,
Nestes últimos dias pensei em construir um outro aquário ao lado deste eassim o foi, são iguaizinhos mas um vai ser tipo refugio e propagação de corais ao mesmo tempo...
Por enquanto estão separados...apenas misturo a água ao fim do dia...

Meto o sifão A do aquario A a bombar 300L/h para o Aquário B, e o sifão B do aquario B a bombar igualmente para o Aquário A...
E comigo ali a controlar...estou a pensar em furar os dois aquários, mas ninguém o faz por mim..Sem amigos ... :Coradoeolhos:  

Então aqui vai uma foto...Os corais nem estão aberto porque as luzes foram acabadinhas de acender...Já ultrapassei a fase das algas mas o aqua ainda está um pouco desleixaado porque ainda estão lá alguns sedimentos de algas e afins...

Aquário A:


Aquário B:


Os dois Aquários:

Lá a trás do aquário B tem uma DSB de 16 cm...numa area de 15x45cm

E o peixe marinho da familia dos cavalos marinhos que toda a gente me disse que ia morrer, mas no entanto continua gordinha e viva há uma semana...sem aparentar doença:



Gostaria de saber porque é que cada alga aparece...
Mais propriamente:

 : Porque é que as algas Filamentosas aparecem?
 : E as verdes dos vidros?
 : E as castanhas?


Abraço

Bernardo Gordo

----------


## António Pista

Bernardo....

Já que ninguém te esclareceu nos pontos indicados!!
Nada melhor que umas fotozinhas actuais para continuação do tópico...

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Vim só cá dar uma actualizaçãozinha...ola) 

Tenho a dizer que as algas começaram de novo mas agora já estao a melhorar e a voltar ao normal...aos poquinhos... :yb677:  
Espero eu!



No outro dia medi os parametros e são os seguintes...

pH 7.9 antes de abrir as luzes.
pH 8.2 quando ao fechar das luzes.
kH 115mg/l
Nitratos 0,02
Amónia 0
Nitritos 0

Grande abraço

Bernardo Gordo.

PS:Nunca comentam o meu aquário..gostava de saber o que posso melhorar :Admirado:   :Whistle:

----------


## António Pista

É com muita pena que venho anunciar, que o Bernardo se desfez já de um aquário de água salgada e vai a curto prazo voltar totalmente para os doces!
Foi com muita pena com que eu fiquei quando ele me anunciou isto, pois ele foi também uma influencia para eu me iniciar também nos salgados!!

Espero que voltes rápido Bernardo!

Até já ...

----------


## António Pista

Parece que o Bernardo desistiu da Aquariofilia, é uma grande perda, pois tinha muito potencial!

----------

